#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Μουχλιασμένος τοίχος εσωτερικά

## Χαρούλα

Πρόκειται για οικοδομή του 2009, που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει διπλή σειρά τούβλων και στη μέση μόνωση. Ένα κομμάτι του τοίχου δεν έχει μόνωση, διότι εξωτερικά έχει μπει μια εξοχή που είχε σκοπό να γίνει παρτέρι κάποια στιγμή. Επειδή είναι σε περιοχή με δυνατές βροχές και με υγρασία, πιστεύω ότι από εκεί τρύπωσε νερό κι έχει προχωρήσει στον τοίχο κι έχει δημιουργήσει μούχλα. 

Αυτό που πρότεινα και που έκαναν οι κάτοικοι του διαμερίσματος προς το παρόν, είναι ότι απομάκρυναν από τον τοίχο τα έπιπλα και κάνουν καθημερινά φυσικό αερισμό. Αυτό έχει βοηθήσει, ήδη έχει στεγνώσει ο τοίχος αρκετά, ειδικά τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι. Σκέφτομαι να τους πω να το αφήσουν έτσι και όλο τον ιούλιο, ώστε να στεγνωσει τελείως και μετά να μονωθεί. 

Σκεφτόμουν και ήθελα τη γνώμη σας, ότι ενδεχομένως να επιτάχυνε το στέγνωμα του τοίχου, αν ανοίγαμε τρύπες (μεγέθους μπλακ εν ντεκερ) και να τις στοκάραμε μετά. Τι λέτε; Ή ίσως η χρήση υλικού όπως αυτό: http://products.macon.gr/index.php?o...170&Itemid=775 που βοηθούν στην αφύγρανση των τοίχων. 

Κι αφού στεγνωσει και θα μονωθεί το κομμάτι που δεν έχει μόνωση και θα βαφτεί ο τοίχος με αντιμουχλικό χρώμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως η μούχλα δημιουργήθηκε ως συνήθως από την έλλειψη θερμομόνωσης και την υγροποίηση των υδρατμών που υπάρχουν εσωτερικά στο σπίτι στο μη θερμομονωμένο σημείο;

Έλεγξες αν από το εν λόγω σημείο διέρχονται σωλήνες ύδρευσης/αποχέτευσης/θέρμανσης μήπως τυχόν υπάρχει κάποια διαρροή που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα;

Αν τελικά απ' έξω υπάρχει παρτέρι σ' επαφή με τον εξωτερικό τοίχο, μήπως η υδατοστεγάνωσή του είναι προβληματική;

----------


## Χαρούλα

Πρόβλημα ύδρευσης δεν είναι. Ναι το προβληματικό σημείο είναι εκεί που ο τοίχος είναι σε επαφή με το παρτέρι και γι' αυτό δημιουργήθηκε η μούχλα. 

Απλώς πριν μονώσω εκείνο το σημείο, ψάχνω τρόπους για να στεγνώσει ο τοίχος (αρκετά μεγάλη επιφάνεια κι έχει αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει και προς τα πάνω), όπως πχ συνεχής φυσικός αερισμός (έχει ήδη βοηθήσει αρκετά).

Κι αναρωτιέμαι, αν τυχόν ανοίξω μικρές τρύπες (μεγέθους μπλακ εν ντεκερ, που θα στοκαριστούν μετά) ή αν βάλω αντιμουχλικό προϊόν που αφυγραίνει τις υγρές επιφάνειες, αν θα έχει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα (στέγνωμα τοίχου), πριν προβώ στη μόνωση του προβληματικού σημείου.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ

Η υγρασια ειναι πιθανο να προερχεται απο θερμογεφυρα. Οταν υπαρχει σε καποιο σημειο θερμογεφυρα, υγροποιουνται οι υδρατμοι της ατμοσφαιρας , και αφηνει ο αερας την υγρασια που κουβαλα ( υγροποιηση υδρατμων) λογω στεγανοτητας τω κουφωματων .ισως απαιτειται ενισχυση την θερμομονωσης τοπικα , προσεχοντας ομως μηπως μεταφερουμε το προβλημα σε αλλο σημειο , λογω νεας θερμογεφυρας.

Καλημέρα.
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

